# Himalayan pink salt



## Victor (16 Apr 2017)

I'm thinking to dose some himalayan salt into my tank to raise water hardness and complement the standard EI fertilization. Himalayan salt is tottaly different of common table salt. This is compounded only by Cl and Na while that is compounded for more than 80 minerals! Of course, Na is the main compound of himalayan salt (about 23 %). What do you think about this?


----------



## dw1305 (16 Apr 2017)

Hi all, 





Victor said:


> What do you think about this?


Don't. 





Victor said:


> Himalayan salt is tottaly different of common table salt


The pink colour is from a small amount of other evaporite minerals, it is ~98% NaCl, so it won't raise hardness it will mainly add Na+ and Cl- ions, neither of which you want.

cheers Darrel


----------



## three-fingers (16 Apr 2017)

As Darrel says, definitely don't.  I use the stuff for cooking and sometimes for hatching brine shrimp because I have a bag of it, I also have a lamp made of it because I think it looks nice. It is mainly sodium chloride, I've read some theories that the minerals in it could be from brine shrimp and bacteria/algae that lived in ancient salt lakes.

Neat stuff, but not for freshwater aquariums.


----------



## mangeltrueman (4 Nov 2021)

Holy thread resurrection batman.


----------



## Hufsa (4 Nov 2021)

saltbricks said:


> We manufacture Himalayan pink salt bricks in verity of sizes which help building a salt wall or salt room. Himalayan salt generates negative ions, which kill allergies and help breath smoothly. You can build salt wall at your home or business settings.


Veery interesting, I have allergies I need to kill, do you know how many bricks are required per allergy? 🤔 Im assuming rare allergies cost extra. Does the salt room keep the negative ions in? I was thinking if I put up a net in front of the salt wall, it will catch those rascally ions and keep them close. Hope to hear from you soon @saltbricks


----------

